# Aion Blueshift Dimension C



## dlazzarini (Oct 16, 2020)

Great sounding chorus. I don’t have an oscilloscope to dial it in so I did it by ear. I’m happy with what I’ve got. This one wasn’t as hard as I anticipated. Just took my time and it all worked out.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 17, 2020)

Wow. That's crazy! You must have more patience than me!

I had the pedal way back when it came out and it was pretty amazing. But I just got tired of chorus I guess. I don't think I've used any chorus in 30 years. It definitely has it's place though.


----------



## bschobs (Oct 17, 2020)

Dang that looks badass!


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 17, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Wow. That's crazy! You must have more patience than me!
> 
> I had the pedal way back when it came out and it was pretty amazing. But I just got tired of chorus I guess. I don't think I've used any chorus in 30 years. It definitely has it's place though.


Thanks. It definitely looks more intimidating than it really is


----------



## music6000 (Oct 17, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Great sounding chorus. I don’t have an oscilloscope to dial it in so I did it by ear. I’m happy with what I’ve got. This one wasn’t as hard as I anticipated. Just took my time and it all worked out.


I think you really need to love Chorus to go to this much work!
Looks Great!


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 17, 2020)

Very nice it does look complex though maybe not one I'd try!

I'm not the patient type I'm the kinda guy that'll wait forever for a bus till steam starts coming out my ears, decide I've had enough, walk 200 yards away from the bus stop and the bus drives right past me

I never learn and do it again the next time

Back to the pedal now It's a totally pro looking beast you have my admiration.......shit! was that the bus?


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 17, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I think you really need to love Chorus to go to this much work!
> Looks Great!


Thanks, I do like me some chorus.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 17, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Thanks, I do like me some chorus.


You can't beat a wee bit of muted string chorus especially with dot 8th delay, muted of course and.......


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 17, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Great sounding chorus. I don’t have an oscilloscope to dial it in so I did it by ear. I’m happy with what I’ve got. This one wasn’t as hard as I anticipated. Just took my time and it all worked out.


Very nice. Never seen a double decker pcb. I like chorus, i joke that my danelectro fab chorus is my "always on" pedal.


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2020)

That looks awesome and intimidating as hell for a build! Love the Graphic!


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 18, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Great sounding chorus. I don’t have an oscilloscope to dial it in so I did it by ear. I’m happy with what I’ve got. This one wasn’t as hard as I anticipated. Just took my time and it all worked out.


Nice! I've got one sitting on the bench waiting to populate. Looks like it'll be a fun challenge.


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 19, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> Nice! I've got one sitting on the bench waiting to populate. Looks like it'll be a fun challenge.


It’s really not that bad. Just take your time and follow the build sequence.


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 19, 2020)

Yep, the build docs seem really thorough. Looking forward to it!


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 19, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> Yep, the build docs seem really thorough. Looking forward to it!


One thing to take note of if you used the mouser spreadsheet to order your parts. Check the height of the female header pins. The ones I received were not tall enough. Either mouser changed the part since the spreadsheet was made or I was sent the wrong part. The female pin headers have to be at least .325” tall


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 19, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up


----------



## phi1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Awesome build, has me very curious. 

As a chorus fan have you tried the Unison Double Tracker build from here?

Both go for a “motionless” type of chorus, but go about achieving it in a very different way.  So I wouldn’t expect them to sound the same, but maybe some similarities.


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 19, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Awesome build, has me very curious.
> 
> As a chorus fan have you tried the Unison Double Tracker build from here?
> 
> Both go for a “motionless” type of chorus, but go about achieving it in a very different way.  So I wouldn’t expect them to sound the same, but maybe some similarities.


I have not but I’m sure I will get to it. I’ve only been doing this a little over a year now so there’s still plenty of projects I have left to do.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 19, 2020)

Holy Cow!  That's a whole lotta stuff to put in one box.  Nice build, very tidy.  Front panel looks professional.


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 19, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Holy Cow!  That's a whole lotta stuff to put in one box.  Nice build, very tidy.  Front panel looks professional.


Thanks Chuck


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 21, 2020)

I built one a while back, beautiful chorus.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 21, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Great sounding chorus. I don’t have an oscilloscope to dial it in so I did it by ear. I’m happy with what I’ve got. This one wasn’t as hard as I anticipated. Just took my time and it all worked out.


Great looking build!


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Great looking build!


Thank you


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I built one a while back, beautiful chorus.
> 
> View attachment 7204


It is a very nice chorus. I didn’t think it was hard at all once I got going on it. What did you think?  I was a little intimidated at first


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 21, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> It is a very nice chorus. I didn’t think it was hard at all once I got going on it. What did you think?  I was a little intimidated at first



I adjusted it by ear and got some nice lush sounds out of it.


----------

